

Show HN: Flyr – Airfare Predictor - FLYR
http://www.getflyr.com/

======
findjashua
Good idea, but a few nitpicks:

1\. the data dropdown becomes unresponsive when searching for flights

2\. on modifying the time filters, the list updates only after you 'x' out of
the dialog. This is not intuitive

3\. if no flights are available for the time filters, it should show a message
saying 'No flights available in the time window'.

~~~
FLYR
Thanks for your comments. #1&2 are deliberate choices for performance reasons.
#3 is definitely a good point. We are looking into it. Tx

~~~
findjashua
Fair points, but the standard way to do these would be:

1\. the data dropdown should be greyed out when it becomes inactive

2\. 'x' usually implies cancel. It'd be better to have 'ok' and 'cancel'
buttons at the bottom of the dialog.

------
bahro
Nice interface, but it shows me a lot of out-of-date prices. Mind sharing any
details about how price trends are estimated?

~~~
alexandermans
Prices you see in search results (once loading is complete) are real-time from
the airlines. While results are loading, we show a route-prediction that is
based on a cache (up to 12 hours, depending on whether it's a high traffic
route)

